# copier disque dur externe vers nouveau??



## cyrpen (7 Août 2007)

bonjour je souhaite copier le contenu de  mon ancien  disque dur externe 250 giga vers le nouveau de 500 giga comment fait on svp???


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2007)

Plusieurs solutions&#8230;

1)

2)

3) dans le finder, pomme-a dans l'ancien disque (ou avec la souris tu s&#233;lectionnes tout) et tu tu glisses la s&#233;lection sur le nouveau

4) ouvre Utilitaire disque (dans Applications/Utilitaires), onglet Restauration, la source est l'ancien, la cible le nouveau

Mais faudrait qu'on sache si il ne contient que des donn&#233;es ou un syst&#232;me d&#233;marrable.


----------



## r e m y (7 Août 2007)

Tu branches simultan&#233;ment les 2 disques externes (en s&#233;rie si ce sont des Firewires ou via un hub usb si ce sont des usb...) et tu s&#233;lectionnes tous les fichiers du vieux disques et tu glisses vers le nouveau


----------



## cyrpen (7 Août 2007)

merci de me repondre c'est cool en fait ce ne sont que des fichiers video films...;
je debute en informatique peux tu m'expliquer pas a pas l'ancien disque dur est branche sur mon mac et le nouveau aussi


----------



## cyrpen (7 Août 2007)

comment ca je les branche en serie???


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2007)

Et bien ils apparaissent sur ton bureau ? si oui ouvre l'ic&#244;ne de l'ancien, s&#233;lectionne tout et balance-&#231;a sur l'ic&#244;ne du nouveau.


----------



## r e m y (7 Août 2007)

Ben si les 2 disques sont branch&#233;s sur le Mac, tu dois les voir tous les 2 sur le bureau du Mac.

Donc tu ouvres l'ancien, tu s&#233;lectionnes un premier fichier et tu le glisses vers l'icone du nouveau disque

Ensuite tu recommences avec le deuxi&#232;me fichier

etc... jusqu'&#224; avoir tout transf&#233;r&#233;


Sinon tu peux s&#233;lectionner tous les fichiers du premier disque (au lieu d'en s&#233;lectionner un seul, tu tapes Pomme-A pour tout s&#233;lectionner), et tu glisses l'ensemble vers le nouveau disque

Tu peux aussi prendre l'icone de ton ancien disque et la glisser sur l'ic&#244;ne du nouveau disque.... &#231;a copiera tout sur le nouveau disque dans un dossier portant le nom de l'ancien disque


----------



## cyrpen (7 Août 2007)

j'ai essaye cette solution mais ca bug erreur 1302


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2007)

Essaie la m&#233;thode 4) alors


----------



## r e m y (7 Août 2007)

et pendant que tu seras dans Utilitaire Disques, s&#233;lectionne ton nouveau disque dur et formatte-le au format HFS+

(Attention &#224; bien s&#233;lectionner le nouveau disque... ce serait b&#234;te de formatter l'ancien et tout perdre!)


----------



## cyrpen (7 Août 2007)

je suis en train d'essayer la methode 4 et apres je formate mon disque en hfs+ ca servira aa quoi?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2007)

Faut formater avant, maintenant laisse faire, un formatage efface tout ce qu'il y a sur un disque alors gaffe !


----------



## cyrpen (7 Août 2007)

bon ben il me dit une erreur(2) est survenue pendant la copie(fichier ou repertoire inexistant) ????????


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2007)

Commence par v&#233;rifier et r&#233;parer tes deux disque externes&#8230;


----------



## cyrpen (7 Août 2007)

les reparer mais le nouveau est touy neuf


----------



## r e m y (7 Août 2007)

Ensuite, une fois la v&#233;rification faite, reformattes le nouveau disque (ATTENTION &#224; bien s&#233;lectionner le NOUVEAU et pas l'ancien, car le formattage efface TOUT), car si il est actuellement dans une format pour Windows, soit c'est du FAT32 et tu ne peux pas y copier de fichier de plus de 4 Go, soit c'est du NTFS et MacOS X ne peut pas &#233;crire dessus...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2007)

cyrpen a dit:


> les reparer mais le nouveau est touy neuf



Fais ce que te dit r e m y mais sache que le disque, c'est un côté physique mais aussi logiciel (et ça neuf ou pas ça peut merder).


----------



## cyrpen (7 Août 2007)

ok bon suis vraiment nul mais comment on farmate en HFS???


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2007)

http://www.osxfacile.com/partition.html

sauf que tu iras sous l'onglet *Effacer* et pas *Partitionner*


----------



## cyrpen (7 Août 2007)

c'est justement ce que j'etais en train de faire merci je commence e devenir un peu bon non!!!


----------



## cyrpen (7 Août 2007)

bon ben suis pas si doue que ca car dans effacer apres je fais quoi???


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2007)

Choisi le bon disque dans la barre lat&#233;rale gauche, ensuite tu as un menu d&#233;roulant pour "Format du volume", choisi  Mac OS &#233;tendu (journalis&#233

Et hop


----------



## cyrpen (7 Août 2007)

ok je suis en train de le faire mais en fait chaque disque apparait 2 fois l'un sous l'autre  exemple:465,8 go iomega et en dessous legerement decale iomega hdd
je choisi lequel??


----------



## r e m y (7 Août 2007)

SuperMoquette va te r&#233;pondre....


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2007)

_oups je vais laisser remy _


----------



## cyrpen (7 Août 2007)

bon en tout cas j'essaye merci de votre aide mais je ne comprend pas pourquoi il y a toujours 2 fois les disque ca sert a quoi c'est bizarre non il doit bien avoir une raison


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2007)

Les premier est le disque physique, le deuxi&#232;me le volume (mais il pourrait y avoir plusieurs volumes si tu partitionnais).


----------



## r e m y (7 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> _oups je vais laisser remy _


 
Mais non, je vous en prie.... faites donc!

Bref tu choisis celui que tu veux... La différence c'est que celui du haut représente le disque physique, et celui du bas le volume tel qu'il a été formatté.
 Dans ton cas, la différence n'a pas d'utilité, mais certains aiment bien diviser un disque dur en plusieurs parties (on parle de partitionnement du disque).

Dans ce cas, on a le volume physique 468,5 Iomega, et en dessous, 2, 3 voire 4 petits disques ayant chacun un nom différent, représentant les parties qui ont été faites. (chacune de ces parties pouvant alors être formattée dans un format différent... )


----------



## cyrpen (7 Août 2007)

ok donc je transfere le volume (celui du bas vers le volume celui du haut mais c'est long??


----------



## r e m y (7 Août 2007)

cyrpen a dit:


> ok donc je transfere le volume (celui du bas vers le volume celui du haut mais c'est long??


 

euh... tu en es où?

Le formattage de ton disque Iomega 468,5 s'est bien déroulé? (ça doit être rapide!)


----------



## cyrpen (7 Août 2007)

oui ca y est la je transfere levolume du disque externe 1 vers le volume du disque externe 2... et pas les images physique mais ca a l'air tres long y a 250 giga environ a transferer


----------



## r e m y (7 Août 2007)

En supposant que le transfert peut se faire &#224; d&#233;bit maxi en permanence, soit 400 Mbit/s

250 Go repr&#233;sentant 2 048 000 Mbit &#224; transf&#233;rer, il faudra 5120 secondes, soit 85 minutes.

En plus, comme le processus ne consiste pas seulement transf&#233;rer des donn&#233;es, mais il faut aussi le temps de retrouver les parties de fichiers sur le disque d'origine, les lire, puis une fois la copie faite, contr&#244;ler qu'elle est correcte, puis &#233;crire dans la table des fichiers du nouveau disque l'emplacement des fichiers..... il n'est pas rare qu'il faille 50&#37; voire 100% de temps suppl&#233;mentaire.

Bref compte quelques heures de copie!


----------



## cyrpen (7 Août 2007)

ok bon ben apparemment tout se passe bien merci encore de votre aide je vous tiendrais au courant


----------



## Alycastre (7 Août 2007)

Là je crois que supermoquette et remy, méritent leur quota de coup de boule !!! :rateau:


----------



## r e m y (7 Août 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> Là je crois que supermoquette et remy, méritent leur quota de coup de boule !!! :rateau:


 
et 2 aspirines, s'il te plait... :rateau:


----------



## cyrpen (7 Août 2007)

je fourni l'aspirine merci les gars!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2007)

Une bi&#232;re plut&#244;t.


----------



## cyrpen (7 Août 2007)

allez va pour la biere!!!!!


----------



## Alycastre (7 Août 2007)




----------

